# Weight Gain For Whippets



## rohan (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had my 6 yr old Whippets on Acana Sport & Agility for over a year. It seemed to put and keep the weight on for the first few months but they are now looking pretty skinny again at only around 27lbs. They just seem to not want to eat the kibble. I also have an easy keeper 65lb Weimaraner and a 13lb Doxie, who seem to do well on any kibble.
I have tried them on the higher protein foods like the Orijin Pacifica (sp) and it gave them horrible gas. Can anyone recommend another food to try? I would like to stay with the higher quality foods.
They also get full fat raw ground beef, cooked rolled oats, rice, and chopped veggies once a day. I would give them more of this but do not have the time to prepare and feed this more then once per day.
Thanks in advance
Rohan:smile:


----------

